# Expiration, and renewal



## HNcorpsman (Jul 27, 2009)

hello everybody... my name is greg and i am in the navy as a hospital corpsman 8404... i am certified in NREMT-B but my expiration date is coming soon... right, now i am overseas in japan, and wont be back until after the date that my card expires... will NREMT give me an extension until i can get back to the states so i can take the refresher classes and fulfill the reqs to get my renewal? any help would be greatly appreciated. 

thank you.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> hello everybody... my name is greg and i am in the navy as a hospital corpsman 8404... i am certified in NREMT-B but my expiration date is coming soon... right, now i am overseas in japan, and wont be back until after the date that my card expires... will NREMT give me an extension until i can get back to the states so i can take the refresher classes and fulfill the reqs to get my renewal? any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thank you.



contacting the nremt directly will be your best bet or wait for Rid to answer, anyone else may possibly have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks. who is rid?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> hello everybody... my name is greg and i am in the navy as a hospital corpsman 8404... i am certified in NREMT-B but my expiration date is coming soon... right, now i am overseas in japan, and wont be back until after the date that my card expires... will NREMT give me an extension until i can get back to the states so i can take the refresher classes and fulfill the reqs to get my renewal? any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thank you.



eeii.org

"Online" EMT and Paramedic refreshers...complete, get your completion letter, have someone sign you off at your base and you are good to go.

Basically you download the course, fill it out completely, mail it in for grading and then wait for your cert or if you call they will email a copy to you.

I have written about this many times before, used them several times personally for my medic cert while overseas and neither the state nor NR have had issue with it.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 27, 2009)

awesome!!! thank you.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 27, 2009)

NREMT does have some sort of provision for active military...please contact NREMT asap.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah, what he said...lol...oops, didn't see the answer.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 27, 2009)

*"Who's rid"?*

Anyone else notice the silence?
My man, read some threads outside the military/wilderness department. Rid is amongst our pantheon of EMS gurus, and smart to boot.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 27, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> NREMT does have some sort of provision for active military...please contact NREMT asap.



Ditto... Your expiration should not be up until March of next year, but as described notify them ASAP and they will work with you. 

R/r 911


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks everyone...


----------

